# looking for historical Feature data for my research



## juanflorez (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello!
I am currently writing my master's thesis about big and succesful open source projects like this one.

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this question (if not, please forgive me and kindly point me to the right one)

Anyway, I am looking for the "feature history" of FreeBSD. meaning, do you have a place where I can see the different requirements that you have completed over time, the new features that have been added through the years in different versions, as well as the current ongoing set of features under development?

Thank you very much! and congratulations on sucha a wonderful product!

Br,
Juan Florez.
Oulu, Finland.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2014)

Why start here and not on the website where everything is, or is linked to? And this operating system (not 'a project', really) is one of the best documented, with source code traceable back to their origins. And there's quite a lot on Wikipedia as well. More than a user community (which this is) can come up with, anyway. Even then, five minutes of clicking around would have landed you this. Put in some legwork..Good luck.

Closed.


----------

